# How Many South Koreans are out there in GBATemp?



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Just wana know, share your south korean pride =O 
Just wondering how many South Koreans are out there in GBATemp, i doubt there are many, but still =]


----------



## moozxy (Apr 20, 2008)

Me. I came to britain when I was four and technically I'm British (got a british passport) but meh I consider myself Korean.


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy shit, SavageWaffle is Korean?!?!?!
Ethnically, I'm South Korean, but I was born & raised in Toronto! (Yay Canada!)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 20, 2008)

There are no South Koreans here ... they are all playing MMORPGs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All of them ...

Every single South Korean ...

Mainly Maple Story & WoW ...


----------



## moozxy (Apr 20, 2008)

Forgot Starcraft.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 20, 2008)

... and Starcraft ...


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Im born in Korea, moved to America when i was 5 or 6, and i have both Korean+American Passports, cause my grandparents still put money on my life insurence, so my korean passport has to be alive to do this.

Oh and to tell the truth, Maplestory isn't "all that" in Korea, when it was released the first few years was ok, now it went down.
And WoW, no one actually plays it, although there are some people(koreans) who play it
Starcraft...... Now that is the major one. Korea has its OWN CHANNEL for Starcraft. Im dead serious, when i was in korea a week ago, i was channel surfing at my grandparents, then came across to SCTV(Starcraft TV).


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 20, 2008)

I dislike Koreans.
Everyone I met in real life turned out to be a dick.

No offense to you guys seeing as I haven't met any of you.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm.. Ye, I know alot of Koreans that are dicks.. But then I also know alot of nice Koreans. I think you find that within a whole race of people.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

I really dont care if people "dislike" Koreans, I myself hate Chieneses and Japaneses people.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 20, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Ye, I know alot of Koreans that are dicks.. But then I also know alot of nice Koreans. I think you find that within a whole race of people.



Every race has dicks & cool people.

The end.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol, very true? To tell the truth, there are alot of American Dicks in here(trust me, i see it alot).


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 20, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Lol, very true? To tell the truth, there are alot of American Dicks in here(trust me, i see it alot).



Speaking as an American who hasn't lived in America for 13 years, so do I


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm North Korean


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, derailed from "Koreans" --> "Koreans playing MMOs" --> "Koreans are dicks"
Guild Wars has its own Korean channel.
Koreans are dicks.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 20, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> I'm North Korean



I used to be, then I got a face full of diamonds and became a white guy ...


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

And we americans(considering americans, im american too so im not being racist) are all over American Idol, the only great part of the freaken show is because there are idiots who think they can sing, but can't really, and we just laugh at them.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone watching TV currently? Some Pope crap going on(not to be offensive)
Cause its all over News channels, which sucks cuz one of the channels is suppose to play my show =O


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> I'm North Korean



I heard(actually i know) that if you own a Camera Phone, its illegal lawl, and u get what executed i think? No wait 5 years jail? But somthing like that, i do know its illegal in NK.


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even a floppy disk is illigal in NK.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Just wana know, share your south korean pride =O 
Just wondering how many South Koreans are out there in GBATemp, i doubt there are many, but still =]


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

I love all J. Bond movies =O I have the whole collection =]


----------



## moozxy (Apr 20, 2008)

Race has nothing to do with how much of a dick you are >_> 

And to further derail this topic, you know what I really dislike? The AZN PRIDE! people>_> Nothing wrong with being proud of your nationality but sheesh, do it so you give a good impression of your country.

EDIT: Woah this topic moved on fast..


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you serious? And its illegal* There was this video on Youtube, showing Shinwa(K-Pop Band/Group) singing in North Korea, the audience wasn't even reacting, was complete silence, i started laughing like shit.,


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Race has nothing to do with how much of a dick you are >_>
> 
> And to further derail this topic, you know what I really dislike? The AZN PRIDE! people>_> Nothing wrong with being proud of your nationality but sheesh, do it so you give a good impression of your country.
> 
> EDIT: Woah this topic moved on fast..



Well some people want to tell there ASIAN, i mean everyone can tell right?(Not be racist =P) 
And i do agree race has nothing to do with how much a dick you are, its your personality. 

And, i love how the topic is moving fast =]


----------



## moozxy (Apr 20, 2008)

Why do you laugh at others misfortunes? 
I know a couple of North Korean refugees, once you hear the ordeal they had to go through just to get out of the damn country it's not that funny tbh.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Well it was odd a group was singing, i mean at least one person should scream right? But it was complete silence, the look on the group(Shinwa) faces were hilarious, even if you tried not to laugh, you just did.


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

WTF? THERE ARE 22 PEOPLE LURKING!

I've noticed that Koreans are dicks because a lot of Koreans (at least in Toronto) have more family money than other asians =/


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 20, 2008)

When  I wa in the USAF, I always wanted to be stationed in Korea, cos the guys who had been used to go on about how great it was ...


----------



## Bitbyte (Apr 20, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Why do you laugh at others misfortunes?
> I know a couple of North Korean refugees, once you hear the ordeal they had to go through just to get out of the damn country it's not that funny tbh.



Indeed. You guys are a bunch of pricks


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Not really, any rich person or a person with alot of money can be a dick, not only Koreans, hell a bitch stole my mothers parking spot, and it was damn ass busy, mom got outa the car, starting callin them a fucking bitch, mad funny. Then we charged them for crashing there car into ours, cuz while we were going in, some group of chienese people(its always them in my life) comes outa nowere, crashs into da car, and yea...


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> When  I wa in the USAF, I always wanted to be stationed in Korea, cos the guys who had been used to go on about how great it was ...



A few years back, some shit came up in Korea, about how some American soldiers killed an 11-year-old girl in Korea... Created HUGE contreversy.

Not totally sure what it was though xD


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> When  I wa in the USAF, I always wanted to be stationed in Korea, cos the guys who had been used to go on about how great it was ...




Lol? Everyone wants to be stationed in Korea =]


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 20, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it wasn't me ... honest ... I was definitely somewhere else at the time ...


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it what a girl was told to put her hands up, and then got shot for taking out a comb? Police thought it was a freaken gernade. Happend to a black guy, how racist. (Happend in US, just trying to lighten the mood)


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

And when the Last Korean President(We got a new one, but the one before), he walked threw the 38th parallel line, broke many South Koreans hearts. Its like giving a deed to a house to a guy you dont even know.

EDIT:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ImageMZ_10.JPG
Left=ROK(Republic of Korea, also known as South Korea)
Right=NK


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol, I heard one korean president got his KSSN stolen, and he was registered to almost every korean porn site.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL, how the hell do you get ur SSN stolen anyway? I mean unless he bought a fake passport, and the guy who sold it betrayed =O


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 20, 2008)

It would be humorous if the full title for North Korea was the People's Republic of Korea ...

... cos then they'd all be PRKs


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

I doubt they will EVER get that title.
Lets just keep it as NK.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

And anyone gonna watch The Forbidden Ass*?
*=Kingdom =P
Just wondering if its worth it, gunna watch it 2day,


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Just wana know, share your south korean pride =O 
Just wondering how many South Koreans are out there in GBATemp, i doubt there are many, but still =]


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 20, 2008)

A Mercedes sedan went into my apartment garage. I was thinking "What a spoiled kid", turned out one of the two Korean girls I met in the elevator owns it. I can't even afford parking and some parents buy expensive cars to their kids.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 20, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> A Mercedes sedan went into my apartment garage. I was thinking "What a spoiled kid", turned out one of the two Korean girls I met in the elevator owns it. I can't even afford parking and some parents buy expensive cars to their kids.


That happens to non-Korean kids too.

My mom came from South Korea, but my dad is American. Having a Korean parent in America sucks, because you have to study hard and keep your room extremely clean. Like, so clean that there's nothing in your room.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> A Mercedes sedan went into my apartment garage. I was thinking "What a spoiled kid", turned out one of the two Korean girls I met in the elevator owns it. I can't even afford parking and some parents buy expensive cars to their kids.



It could of been anyone, and it could of been a lease ya no


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> deathfisaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well not really, at least for me, since my parents are divorced and i live with my father, my room is damn ass dirty, but i try to keep it neat, he doesn't really care lawl(and hes korean =])


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

You know what KOREAN movie I heard is going to go Hollywood?





I hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks awesome =O And, Speed(y) Racer features Bi, AKA Rain, in the movie.


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 20, 2008)

My girlfriend says "OMG Rain is so hot"


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> My girlfriend says "OMG Rain is so hot"


Might be a cultural thing, since I grew up outside of Korea, but I hate Korean music.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont hate Korean music but dont really like them either, But my favorist is, Epik High =O


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> My girlfriend says "OMG Rain is so hot"



Hes like... A Koreanish Gangsterish Wannabe.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm South-Korean, but:

I was born in Seoul,
At 2 years my parents dropped me on the garbage belt naked and left me,
Somebody found me and brought me to the nuns (USA nuns)
Those nuns brought me to the US ambasy for registration
From there i was signed up as a kid ready for adoption
I was put on a plane and send to Belgium when i was 2,5 years (it was a plane full of south korean kids shipped to Belgium all for adoption)
There some dude and his wife took me in and raised me. (the already had 4 kids on there own)

(This story is not made up, it is written on my adoption papers)


I'm 38 now, I never had problems here in Belgium
I feel no connection at all to Korea, except my looks
Do i need to be proud? yes i'm proud to be a Belgium!

What about my South-Korean roots?
I wonder if i have any roots left, i feel nothing and i don't care, i don't speak the language, my real parents where my adoption parents who raised 
me as one of there own kids, never got left out of anything, my sisters and brother feel the same, i'm one of them.

Would i ever go back?
I would be a stranger in my own birth country
I have nothing lost there
My parents did a search to my real parents 1 time and it was a dead end, cause i was not given away but found on a garbage belt.
the only thing that connects me is my looks and that's it.

But i love to visit Japan/Hong-Kong for all the retro/console stuff / (héhé)


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, but how do you know you were butt naked? I mean your 38 years old, isnt that like abit to long to keep that memory? Hell i cant evne remember when i ate my first food.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 20, 2008)

Like i told,

All is well documented in the adoption papers i still have.
Who found you and brought you to the nuns, witch nuns have taken me in and what guy wrote the registration, etc...

The are in 4 languages 

Korean/English/French and Dutch


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, very sad story =O But i bet you still have that korean in you =]


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah i see it every day in the mirror and when i look at my twin daughters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (My wife is pur-sang belgium, so my daughters are a mix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

[EDIT]
There's one thing still going on in my mind sometimes:
What would my live be when i never was dropped and lived my live in Korea.
How would my wife look then, where would i live etc...
It is a tought that never will be answered, but sometimes i wonder ....


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Mmm =] Even if you were raised by some dude and a wife, im sure your real parents had to give you up for some kind of reason, theres always a reason...


----------



## PBC (Apr 20, 2008)

When I think about south Koreans I make myself sad. I had a south Korean friend as my roommate in college and he was the nicest guy ever. He was really south korean and transfered over just to go to college. 
Unfortunately I was a big pothead and kept smoking in my room (which he didn't like) and I wasn't a very good roommate to him in other ways too.
SORRY JUNE! Wish I could really appoligize to him, Because he was such a nice guy...but its been years and i have no way to contact him. =X


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> When I think about south Koreans I make myself sad. I had a south Korean friend as my roommate in college and he was the nicest guy ever. He was really south korean and transfered over just to go to college.
> Unfortunately I was a big pothead and kept smoking in my room (which he didn't like) and I wasn't a very good roommate to him in other ways too.
> SORRY JUNE! Wish I could really appoligize to him, Because he was such a nice guy...but its been years and i have no way to contact him. =X


lol, I love how most koreans seem to be quiet hard workers, but through experience, I've seen most of them party pretty hard.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 20, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Mmm =] Even if you were raised by some dude and a wife, im sure your real parents had to give you up for some kind of reason, theres always a reason...



Yeah, but we never know and i like to keep it that way


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol, we all have our *Inner Gangster* i bet you, when u got high, he left the room and started mugging people =O


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Just wana know, share your south korean pride =O 
Just wondering how many South Koreans are out there in GBATemp, i doubt there are many, but still =]


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

DjoeNtje said:
			
		

> SavageWaffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, trust me, i might have one parent, but still since he works like everyday, i never actually see him. So im like living by myself. Everyday....


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> DjoeNtje said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf does that have to do with anything?


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

I dunno, lol?

EDIT:
Im going off-topic i guess =O


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> I dunno, lol?
> 
> EDIT:
> Im going off-topic i guess =O



Oh god.... we derailed this thread so hard, i think over 9000 passengers died.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 21, 2008)

Ermm Ha ha? I guess... And i never expected to make this topic go up to 5 pages =OO.


----------

